# Ability to scroll through channel banner



## defond (Dec 14, 2004)

What I would like to see is the ability to scroll through the channel banner to see whats on other channels, and set up recordings rather than having to use the guide all of the time. I loved being able to do this with my old digital cable box, and i would like to see it on tivo too.


----------

